# Seim Effect's Power Workflow 2.... anyone use it?



## Stilltime (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm a total newbie to digital post processing, and as I've explained many times on here already, CS3 and Lightroom (both of which I have) scare the crap out of me. Totally over whelming. Yet, I feel like I've outgrown Digital Photo Professional (Canon's software). 

I've been doing more and more in lightroom, but it takes forevvvvvvvvver. I've been watching youtube videos, searching here, asking the few pros I know in real life, and then today I came across this. It's a huge list of lightroom presets, with everything from auto and semi auto white balance adjusters, black and whites, vignettes, etc. 

I just thought it might help me make processing photos in lightroom easier for me, as a newbie. The nice thing also is that it's only 40 bucks. 

I just wanted to hear from others who have tried it. And what are your thoughts on a lightroom newbie using it?


----------



## 92sir (Mar 12, 2009)

i havent used those preset but they look really good and very handy. I think I am gonna have to purchase these myself. thanks for the post !!


----------



## anaphoto (Oct 31, 2011)

Am contemplating purchasing lightroom and seims effects. The only thing i have used is adobe cs5 and presents from Florabella Collection Photoshop Actions - Florabella Photoshop Actions  .  I also heard from several people that Totally Rad! Photoshop Actions & Plugins presets are amazing too. I like the fact you get a preview on cs5 before applying the effect.


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2011)

How will any of you learn how to do your own edits, if you just use presets and actions someone else came up with?


----------



## Steve01 (Nov 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> How will any of you learn how to do your own edits, if you just use presets and actions someone else came up with?



That's exactly what I was thinking.
I don't use Lightroom I use CS5.

Either program can be intimidating because they do so much and most of us use a fraction of the functions but you'll never learn the programs and create your own unique art by using someone else's presets and actions.


----------

